# Uefa Cup 12 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 9, 2009)

12 Mar 16:00 CSKA Moscow v Shakhtar Donetsk  1.80 3.50 4.50   
12 Mar 16:00 Dynamo Kiev v FC Metalist Kharkiv  1.75 3.50 4.75   
12 Mar 16:00 Hamburg v Galatasaray  1.75 3.50 4.75  
12 Mar 18:15 PSG v Braga  1.72 3.50 5.00   
12 Mar 18:30 Werder Bremen v St Etienne  1.53 3.75 7.00   
12 Mar 18:45 Man City v AaB  1.53 3.75 7.00   
12 Mar 18:45 Marseille v Ajax  1.75 3.50 4.75   
12 Mar 18:45 Udinese v Zenit St Petersburg  2.37 3.25 3.00


----------



## danyy (Mar 10, 2009)

Hamburg-Galata draw or away win
PSG-Braga home win and home 1 (-1)
Werder-St Etienne draw or away
Marseille-Ajax draw or away
Udineze-Zenit draw or away
Dynamo Kiev-Metalist home
or the other the quaterfinalist for are:
Galatasaray,CSKA Moscow,Sent Ettienne,Zenit,Dynamo,PSG,Ajax,Man City


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 10, 2009)

*CSKA* to beat Shakhtar 

This will be one of the best UEFA matches this season.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 13, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> *CSKA* to beat Shakhtar
> 
> This will be one of the best UEFA matches this season.



I'm on a roll lately. Maybe I should withdraw before I lose it


----------

